# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) >  Полный ромсет SEGA Genesis/Mega Drive/32X [GoodGEN 3.00] + Эмулятор

## Phlogiston

*Год выпуска:* 2006
*Жанр:* Все жанры
*Разработчик:* SEGA + много других
*Платформа:* Sega Genesis/Mega Drive/32X
*Системные требования:* Для распаковки ромов требуется минимум 66Mb оперативной памяти и программа 7-zip. Для игры - любой из множества эмуляторов.
*Описание:* Полный Good-сет ромов для Sega Genesis/Mega Drive/32X по версии GoodGEN 3.00. Объединенный и запакованный GoodMerge'м. Только ромы. + Эмулятор Gens32_Surreal_v1_86_Recal
*Доп. информация:* Для коллекционеров ибо включает в себя и овердампы, и бэды

Скачать с DepositFiles

З.Ы. По просьбам залью на letitbit

----------


## irishka80

Класс.

---------- Post added at 14:54 ---------- Previous post was at 14:53 ----------

а на letitbit залить можно

----------


## pilonka

Ностальгия

----------

